# طلب عن Domestic Water Heating



## AHMED MORSYIAN (11 يوليو 2017)

السلام عليكم اولا
انا لسه طالب داخل السنه النهائيه ان شاء الله
فحبيت اخد كورس السباكه 
انا قدرت احسب المياه البارده والمواسير والمضخات وعند حسابات المياه الساخنه حسبت حجم الخزان وكمان مضخه التدوير الاسئله بقا
1-هل بيكون لكل نوع من التغذيه riser منفصل 
2-في حاله المياه الساخنه ايه المسؤل عن رفع المياه من الخزان لحد وحدات التغذيه وازاي احسبها 
3-ايه اكتر نوع مستخدم في الغلايات 
اللي قدرت افهمه ان في المبني (riser للمياه البارده و2riser للمياه الساخنه supply and return و 3riser للصرف اللي هما vent,waste and soil stack )هل كده صح والا لا 
ياريت من حضراتكم لو في رسم توضيحي 
وشكرا ليكم جميعا


----------

